# I can't help but to be bothered by this. Am I alone?



## buckeroo (Nov 9, 2007)

I am not trying to bust anyone's chops or call anyone out, but I notice this a good bit with a bunch of hunters. 

What is the purpose of shooting small bucks and shooting 3 or 4 deer in one sitting and then bragging about it "being brown and down" or "deer slayer"? I can understand if a new hunter or even a young kid kills something small, but I don't understand the purpose of shooting bucks that are dinky if you are an experienced, mature hunter.I might add that it bothers me to see young kids nailing multiple deer in one sitting. It seems that is teaching them not to think about the beauty of the elusive animals we all love to hunt. I am not trying to disrespect what some folks call a trophy or anyone's hunting practices, but you see where I am going. I mean do some people collect the little racks? Also there's the food argument, but seems to me if you just want the meat you would shoot a doe. 

Maybe it is just because I have practiced QDM long before it was as mainstream as it is these days. Also my dad taught me a lot about the hunt as opposed to the kill aspect.


Sorry to vent, but I can't help the way I see it and feel about this topic.


----------



## brkbowma (Nov 9, 2007)

buckeroo said:


> I am not trying to bust anyone's chops or call anyone out, but I notice this a good bit with a bunch of hunters.
> 
> What is the purpose of shooting small bucks and shooting 3 or 4 deer in one sitting and then bragging about it "being brown and down" or "deer slayer"? I can understand if a new hunter or even a young kid kills something small, but I don't understand the purpose of shooting bucks that are dinky if you are an experienced, mature hunter.I might add that it bothers me to see young kids nailing multiple deer in one sitting. It seems that is teaching them not to think about the beauty of the elusive animals we all love to hunt. I am not trying to disrespect what some folks call a trophy or anyone's hunting practices, but you see where I am going. I mean do some people collect the little racks? Also there's the food argument, but seems to me if you just want the meat you would shoot a doe.
> 
> ...



I agree 100%.


----------



## reylamb (Nov 9, 2007)

Because it is legal.......because they can........because it is no one else's business as long as it is legal...........as a matter of fact I think I will now go target the smallest basket rack I can find for the rest of the season........


----------



## buckeroo (Nov 9, 2007)

reylamb said:


> Because it is legal.......because they can........because it is no one else's business as long as it is legal...........as a matter of fact I think I will now go target the smallest basket rack I can find for the rest of the season........




To each his own. I clearly made this known that this is my opinion. 

I guess some just don't care to experience the taking down of a nice buck!


----------



## Hunterrs (Nov 9, 2007)

reylamb said:


> Because it is legal.......because they can........because it is no one else's business as long as it is legal...........as a matter of fact I think I will now go target the smallest basket rack I can find for the rest of the season........





Amen brother, I hear what you are saying.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 9, 2007)

Like all other subjects, and this is one that gets explosive,  everybody has their own particular opinion, and they hunt, and take what they see fit. Nothin` at all wrong with that, long as they stay within the guidelines of the law.

Most hunters are feel strongly about their perogatives, and won`t be dictated to.


----------



## Hi-tech Redneck (Nov 9, 2007)

i reckon it's all in the person. some like 150"+ bucks. some like to shoot as many as possible. some are just glad to shoot one. there are all types in this world, and because America is the land of the free, we must cope with it.


----------



## deerslayer2 (Nov 9, 2007)

reylamb said:


> Because it is legal.......because they can........because it is no one else's business as long as it is legal...........as a matter of fact I think I will now go target the smallest basket rack I can find for the rest of the season........


thats true i shot 2 in 1 sittng yesterday thought both where does they was together i was in a thicket and did not see the horn had i would have let them walk i harvested 5 last year have 4 packs of meat im not doing it just to be killing them im doing it for food we are a family of 5 most of our meals consit of deer. we love it.so yes im 1 of them you called out i was completly legal a mature enough hunter to know horns will not feed my kids so if anyone that it bothers wants to pay my grocery bill every week start sending the checks to tim brock at 5700 oak grove circle cumming ga 30040.and i will let them walk unless they are mountable until then its food on the table iguess your 1 of the more fortunate 1's that dont have to worry about grocery money from week to week and when you hunt are out of meat take the first legal 1


----------



## JoeyWommack (Nov 9, 2007)

I think you have left a large portion of hunters out.  There are many that really could care less about killing deer w/a rack.  Many hunters dont get to go every weekend so they take what they can get and are happy with it.  

Its always funny to me that folks talk about "hunting a big racked deer" and "killing a spike".  Theres hunting and then theres Trophy hunting.  Some are opportunistic which would make them a hunter and some are selective which would make them trophy hunters.

Its Apples to oranges, or at least the way I see it.


----------



## pnome (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi-tech Redneck said:


> some are just glad to shoot one.


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 9, 2007)

JoeyWommack said:


> I think you have left a large portion of hunters out.  There are many that really could care less about killing deer w/a rack.  Many hunters dont get to go every weekend so they take what they can get and are happy with it.
> 
> Its always funny to me that folks talk about "hunting a big racked deer" and "killing a spike".  Theres hunting and then theres Trophy hunting.  Some are opportunistic which would make them a hunter and some are selective which would make them trophy hunters.
> 
> Its Apples to oranges, or at least the way I see it.



Well said.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 9, 2007)

buckeroo said:


> To each his own. I clearly made this known that this is my opinion.
> 
> I guess some just don't care to experience the taking down of a nice buck!



I have 4 on the wall now, all but one taken on Public land which is all I hunt. 

Oconee NF where I hunt is Buck only from Opening day till Nov 10th, then its E/S till Dec. 2nd when they have a 3 week break like the old days. Than E/S again from Dec 26 to Jan 1st when season ends. 

So if a small buck walks out in front of me, I will bust him. I have limited time to hunt and I WILL take the first legal deer I see. 
They taste alot better on the grill than hanging on the wall.

More to hunting than a large rack.

BTW, here is a pic just for you...killed Monday AM in the Oconee NF.
 Take that all you trophy hunters that look down your noses on us  "unenlighten"  hunters.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Nov 9, 2007)

i understand where you are comming from, however at the begining of the season if i have no meat in the freezer i will shoot a small buck( if the county i'm hunting in dosent have antler restrictions) food is the reason i hunt. i will shoot 2 deer in a single siting if the law allows, different states have different laws, i dont hunt outside of the law in any way, and i dont feel that killing more than one deer in a hunt is wrong as long as you are going to use the meat. i have had poeple call me a meat hunter saying this like its a curse word, but i dont take offence to it because i do hunt for meat. i have seen people take a trophy deer and leave it hang outside in hot weather for days on end, now to me that is a waste and the animal deserves more than that, quality deer management is a great thing if its done right, but it dosent end when you pull the trigger. in my opinion you should "manage" to do something with the meat from all the deer taken. a responsible hunter will teach his kids to shoot to kill and kill to eat, the big rack will come in time. jmo and everybody is entitled to one of thier own


----------



## capt stan (Nov 9, 2007)

BLA BLA BLA BLA BLA  Oh I forgot to score the horns!!!

 Give it a rest. If that's what you like enjoy it, don't knock anyone else.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 9, 2007)

the mods should put two sticky threads at the top of this forum:

1) QDM vs Kill whatever you want
2) Food plots vs baiting


----------



## howie_r (Nov 9, 2007)

I think as long as it is legal and they are not wasting the meat then it is ok with me. I get more erked by people who are just after the antlers and just leave the corpse there when that meat could be going to feed someone. I am not saying anyone here does that but I have seen it before and it just Erk's me.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 9, 2007)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the mods should put two sticky threads at the top of this forum:
> 
> 1) QDM vs Kill whatever you want
> 2) Food plots vs baiting



Yep........


By the way, I say fill the freezer with whatever!!


----------



## deerslayer2 (Nov 9, 2007)

howie_r said:


> I think as long as it is legal and they are not wasting the meat then it is ok with me. I get more erked by people who are just after the antlers and just leave the corpse there when that meat could be going to feed someone. I am not saying anyone here does that but I have seen it before and it just Erk's me.


right on man i here all the time people kill a big buck take the head and straps and leave the rest to ruin that should be the law change not the antler resticctions


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 9, 2007)

buckeroo said:


> I am not trying to bust anyone's chops or call anyone out, but I notice this a good bit with a bunch of hunters.
> 
> What is the purpose of shooting small bucks and shooting 3 or 4 deer in one sitting and then bragging about it "being brown and down" or "deer slayer"? I can understand if a new hunter or even a young kid kills something small, but I don't understand the purpose of shooting bucks that are dinky if you are an experienced, mature hunter.I might add that it bothers me to see young kids nailing multiple deer in one sitting. It seems that is teaching them not to think about the beauty of the elusive animals we all love to hunt. I am not trying to disrespect what some folks call a trophy or anyone's hunting practices, but you see where I am going. I mean do some people collect the little racks? Also there's the food argument, but seems to me if you just want the meat you would shoot a doe.
> 
> ...




What a can of worms!
I dont know where to start on Your Opinion.
I do wish I were hunting in your shoes!


----------



## Xzuatl (Nov 9, 2007)

IF I had a lease where I saw big bucks all the time, then I would only shoot big bucks. But I hunt public land and I have an empty freezer so last week I took my 1st deer of the year, a 2 1/2 y/o 3 pointer. So if anyone has a problem with me killing small bucks on public land I would be more than happy to kill big ones on their's.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 9, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> By the way, I say fill the freezer with whatever!!


I'm with ya.

My entire family has hunted all of my life; Me, my Dad, my uncles, and my Grandfather.  We have all killed a lot of deer, and quite a few nice ones.  My father and I have 7 on the wall between us, but my Uncles have never mounted any nice deer they've ever killed.  We all shoot whatever we want.  Sometimes we pass on small bucks, but its totally up to us and sometimes those small bucks get shot.  I also doubt that many people on the Earth enjoy hunting any more than we do.


----------



## deerslayer2 (Nov 9, 2007)

Xzuatl said:


> IF I had a lease where I saw big bucks all the time, then I would only shoot big bucks. But I hunt public land and I have an empty freezer so last week I took my 1st deer of the year, a 2 1/2 y/o 3 pointer. So if anyone has a problem with me killing small bucks on public land I would be more than happy to kill big ones on their's.


you also have to take into considerration what everyone around you is doing.if they are shooting everything it wont do any good for you to try to make a difference 1 person cant


----------



## fishbum2000 (Nov 9, 2007)

deerslayer2 said:


> right on man i here all the time people kill a big buck take the head and straps and leave the rest to ruin that should be the law change not the antler resticctions



aamen brotheryou said a mouthfull right there


----------



## Hardwood man (Nov 9, 2007)

I shot 3 doe in less than 1 minute last year.


Had 3 packs of ground left in the freezer when season opened this year.


----------



## capt stan (Nov 9, 2007)

Hardwood man said:


> I shot 3 doe in less than 1 minute last year.





Thats what I'm talking about!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 9, 2007)

Hardwood man said:


> I shot 3 doe in less than 1 minute last year.



I hate it when that happens...


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 9, 2007)

Small bucks don't weigh as much and are easier to drag out.  Plus, it's easier to steer around obstacles and you don't have to deal with that huge rack catching on tree limbs, brush, and every briar between you and the truck.


----------



## deerslayer2 (Nov 9, 2007)

243Savage said:


> Small bucks don't weigh as much and are easier to drag out.  Plus, it's easier to steer around obstacles and you don't have to deal with that huge rack catching on tree limbs, brush, and every briar between you and the truck.


100%funny i mean true


----------



## ronmac13 (Nov 9, 2007)

Because Hunting Isnt Just About Antlers.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Nov 9, 2007)

Personally I think the trophy hunters should appreciate the meat hunters.  The meat hunters are thinning out all thoses does the trophy hunters won't shoot and shooting the small bucks leaves the big ones for the trophy hunters.

Me I am both, I look for a good buck through the rut.  If I dont take one by mid dec. Then I will take a spike and a doe.  Two deer provide all the venison I need.

Seems like both are beneficial to the other.  As long as the Venison is being consumed I don't understand the problem.  None of us own the deer until they are harvested.


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE (Nov 9, 2007)

when you go to long horns you choose your type of steak when you go to wendys you choose fries or patato that dont bother me so why would my choice of food bother you


----------



## polaris30144 (Nov 9, 2007)

buckeroo said:


> I am not trying to bust anyone's chops or call anyone out, but I notice this a good bit with a bunch of hunters.
> 
> What is the purpose of shooting small bucks and shooting 3 or 4 deer in one sitting and then bragging about it "being brown and down" or "deer slayer"? I can understand if a new hunter or even a young kid kills something small, but I don't understand the purpose of shooting bucks that are dinky if you are an experienced, mature hunter.I might add that it bothers me to see young kids nailing multiple deer in one sitting. It seems that is teaching them not to think about the beauty of the elusive animals we all love to hunt. I am not trying to disrespect what some folks call a trophy or anyone's hunting practices, but you see where I am going. I mean do some people collect the little racks? Also there's the food argument, but seems to me if you just want the meat you would shoot a doe.
> 
> ...




 This topic is covered in detail every few days it seems like. Try reading the other threads that have already covered this.

At 27 years old? you must have been hunting from your crib. When do you think QDM became mainstream? After you heard about it?  Here is a news flash for you,it has been mainstream longer than you have been alive in Texas, New Mexico and a few other states with large tracts of land, just fairly new in Georgia. Do you understand the difference between QDM and Trophy managed? There is a difference.

You are entitled to your opinion however uninformed it may be. I hunt because I enjoy it, not to impress someone else with antlers or the size of the deer. Young hunters should just enjoy the hunting and not get so caught up in all the science unless they plan on becoming a wildlife biologist or are willing to invest a lot of time studying the different ways of managing for QDM or Trophy.
Have fun hunting and don't let it become a job trying to impress others with your success. The most reverent hunters I know hardly ever talk about how big their deer are, they talk about the hunt.


----------



## turk2di (Nov 9, 2007)

ronmac13 said:


> Because Hunting Isnt Just About Antlers.



Well put. Lot of guy's simply enjoy pullin the trigger & enjoying killing a deer. Not everyone that deer hunts cares about B&C scores or even guessing the score of a deer. Those guys buy license and help fill your states wildlife coffers. If you chose to kill only B&C's that perfectly within your right & i applaud you. I applaud anybodys deer, turkey as a sucess for hunter & Game Depts alike.


----------



## deerslayer2 (Nov 9, 2007)

i care about the b&c score thats betty crocker right loli love to hunt big bucks aswell after my freezer has enough to get me through to the next season.and the deer in my avatar is qdm 4 on 1 side is qdm in case you dont know thats my 8 from last season


----------



## Dutch (Nov 9, 2007)

One reason  what hunting is really about in the end.


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Nov 9, 2007)

Never Been One to say Much about what Ones Killed, as Long as It's Not wasted. I'll shoot Several does In the first Part of the Season. But Usally Look for Mature Deer to Fill the Buck Tags On.


----------



## swamphawg (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't mind shootin more than one deer in one sitting. Personally, we strictly manage our deer heard so yes we pass on the smaller bucks. if it is not at least 4 and 1/2 years old or is obviously a cull buck we don't shoot it. However, we also need to take out 50-75 does a year which often provides the need to shoot two or more does in one sitting. Otherwise there's not enough time to kill as many as is needed to manage the heard properly.


----------



## JeffC3030 (Nov 9, 2007)

If a person is a law abiding hunter, then he/she can take any deer they want. I hunt to fill the freezer. If I luck up and bag a nice buck then that will be icing on the cake, but not a huge factor in how I hunt. Different strokes for different folks, as the saying goes.


----------



## dirtroad (Nov 9, 2007)

op2:


----------



## jason8047 (Nov 9, 2007)

I always just keep shooting til I run out of bullets or every deer around me is dead! lol. Not really but I have killed two at once 3 times in my life. This year was the third time and I shot 2 with a pump 12 w 00 buck at 5 yds in about 3 seconds.  Piled em up like cord wood. Both does though. lol  Personally I dont like shooting more than one at a time because its alot of work.  If I have some buddies close by to help drag its not so bad.  The only other reason I dont like shooting 2 at once is my self imposed rule of not taking more than 2 deer from one area in a year.


----------



## JRB (Nov 9, 2007)

Give me a good recipe for cooking a tender and juicy rack and maybe I'll start to care about what is on a deers head.


----------



## gordoshawt (Nov 9, 2007)

How many times do we have to see a post like this? Revert back to a majority of the I'm mad!!!! post. A trophy is in the eye of the beholder. If I want to shoot 10 does and 2 bucks in one sitting, I would. I don't need some QDM beater telling me I am wrong (I am in a QDM club, and believe in it). Go sit in a tree, a ladder, a box, or in a chair on the ground, and worry about yourself.


----------



## shop foreman (Nov 10, 2007)

gordoshawt said:


> How many times do we have to see a post like this? Revert back to a majority of the I'm mad!!!! post. A trophy is in the eye of the beholder. If I want to shoot 10 does and 2 bucks in one sitting, I would. I don't need some QDM beater telling me I am wrong (I am in a QDM club, and believe in it). Go sit in a tree, a ladder, a box, or in a chair on the ground, and worry about yourself.



AND THATS ALL THAT NEEDS TO BE SAID!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckeroo (Nov 10, 2007)

I knew I was stirring up a hornets nest, but ya know, just as it is legal to sit down and shoot 10 does and 2 bucks in one sitting, it is legal to share my view here. 

Maybe its just the fact that every person I have ever met that was the, knock everything brown down type turned out to be wasteful, unappreciative pigs. I know that everyone isnt that way, but as bad as I hate to say most have been. 

I really don't care if some of yall don't like my pov because clearly I dont like most of yours when it comes to the topic at hand!


----------



## Dutch (Nov 10, 2007)

buckeroo said:


> I knew I was stirring up a hornets nest, but ya know, just as it is legal to sit down and shoot 10 does and 2 bucks in one sitting, it is legal to share my view here.
> 
> Maybe its just the fact that every person I have ever met that was the, knock everything brown down type turned out to be wasteful, unappreciative pigs. I know that everyone isnt that way, but as bad as I hate to say most have been.
> 
> I really don't care if some of yall don't like my pov because clearly I dont like most of yours when it comes to the topic at hand!



Way to sterotype most hunters out there.

But I guess I shouldn't expect much from someone who pushes "trophy hunting" , since most "Trophy hunters" couldn't kill a deer unless its standing in a corn pile or behind a high fence.

I think I will go out and shoot 7 or 8 this weekend just for you.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 10, 2007)

buckeroo said:


> Maybe its just the fact that every person I have ever met that was the, knock everything brown down type turned out to be wasteful, unappreciative pigs. I know that everyone isnt that way, but as bad as I hate to say most have been. ...



Buckeroo,
I respect your right to have your point of view. I believe if you met more hunters, even the "knock everything brown down type,"  you would find many that want to fill their freezers so they can feed their families, rather than wasting the food.
That's my opinion.
Sue


----------



## deerslayer2 (Nov 10, 2007)

Researcher31726 said:


> Buckeroo,
> I respect your right to have your point of view. I believe if you met more hunters, even the "knock everything brown down type,"  you would find many that want to fill their freezers so they can feed their families, rather than wasting the food.
> That's my opinion.
> Sue


i respect your right to your opinon as well and researcher just descibed me i said enough i hope you do get a big 1 1 i have enough to feed the family for a year ill hunt bigguns 2 good luck all


----------



## Chattco1 (Nov 10, 2007)

*brown its down*

I have no opinion one way or the other, but I can't blame someone who does it because next year they will probably loose their lease to Florida hunters willing to pay $30.00 acre . Better kill what you can while you can.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 10, 2007)

dear lord


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 10, 2007)

JoeyWommack said:


> I think you have left a large portion of hunters out.  There are many that really could care less about killing deer w/a rack.  Many hunters dont get to go every weekend so they take what they can get and are happy with it.
> 
> Its always funny to me that folks talk about "hunting a big racked deer" and "killing a spike".  Theres hunting and then theres Trophy hunting.  Some are opportunistic which would make them a hunter and some are selective which would make them trophy hunters.
> 
> Its Apples to oranges, or at least the way I see it.



I shoot 2 does FIRST (unless I see a nice buck).  Then I hunt for big bucks, some years I do not get one, but does taste better anyway.  



buckeroo said:


> I am not trying to bust anyone's chops or call anyone out, but I notice this a good bit with a bunch of hunters.
> 
> What is the purpose of shooting small bucks and shooting 3 or 4 deer in one sitting and then bragging about it "being brown and down" or "deer slayer"? I can understand if a new hunter or even a young kid kills something small, but I don't understand the purpose of shooting bucks that are dinky if you are an experienced, mature hunter.I might add that it bothers me to see young kids nailing multiple deer in one sitting. It seems that is teaching them not to think about the beauty of the elusive animals we all love to hunt. I am not trying to disrespect what some folks call a trophy or anyone's hunting practices, but you see where I am going. I mean do some people collect the little racks? Also there's the food argument, but seems to me if you just want the meat you would shoot a doe.
> 
> ...



I don't care for shooting small bucks or spikes.  BUT, I have shot some at long distance I thought was a DOE.  Guess what, it was a spike.  AT 150 yards you can't see the horns on a spike.  I felt bad about that, but drug him out.

Also, some people hunt for food.  It's like asking why someone doesn't buy lean hamburger or why they eat greasy bacon.  If they are hunting for food, and they are not in a QDM county then technically: IT's their business.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 10, 2007)

buckeroo said:


> I knew I was stirring up a hornets nest, but ya know, just as it is legal to sit down and shoot 10 does and 2 bucks in one sitting, it is legal to share my view here.
> 
> Maybe its just the fact that every person I have ever met that was the, knock everything brown down type turned out to be wasteful, unappreciative pigs. I know that everyone isnt that way, but as bad as I hate to say most have been.
> 
> I really don't care if some of yall don't like my pov because clearly I dont like most of yours when it comes to the topic at hand!



Now that is how you make friends: y'all are a bunch of PIGS.  I have wall full of big racked deer I bought at the pawnshop!  YOU guys can't shoot small deer!  Feed your kids beans, they are high protein.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 10, 2007)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the mods should put two sticky threads at the top of this forum:
> 
> 1) QDM vs Kill whatever you want
> 2) Food plots vs baiting



You really meant to say "STINKY" threads, right?  Geez, I gotta go in the other room!


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 10, 2007)

Amazing.

If some people worried about themselves as much as they do others, this world would run a whole lot more smoothly.

Personally, I'd rather shoot a nice buck than a small one, but have no compunction whatsoever of dropping a doe when I need one.

I will not let 3 does walk by me and shoot a small buck.  To me, it doesn't make sense.

But, I don't hold it against others that do.  Some haven't hunted as long as I have, some don't have the time I have, but they all have the right to do as they please as long as it's within the laws of Georgia.

If you want to shoot a small buck and feed on his backstraps, by all means, do so, and I'm proud for ya.

If you want to shoot 10 does and feed on them as well, more power to ya.

I tend to mind my own, and hold no one to the standards in which I' have placed upon my self.

I think a lot of people get too focused on a rack to truly enjoy the whole experience.  IF they shoot a small buck, they are disappointed in it, not realizing that some hunters never even see a buck, let alone shoot one.

Instead of being disappointed in something, just be thankful for the experience, and the opportunity to take a deer... Whether it be a small buck, a huge buck, or a doe.

They are all blessings.  Huge antlers are just icing on the cake, for those that hold out for them.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 10, 2007)

Handgunner said:


> Amazing.
> 
> If some people worried about themselves as much as they do others, this world would run a whole lot more smoothly.No lie there
> 
> ...


Plus they are hard to eat

Very good points!  WELL SAID!!!!!


----------



## buckeroo (Nov 10, 2007)

Dutch said:


> Way to sterotype most hunters out there.
> 
> But I guess I shouldn't expect much from someone who pushes "trophy hunting" , since most "Trophy hunters" couldn't kill a deer unless its standing in a corn pile or behind a high fence.
> 
> I think I will go out and shoot 7 or 8 this weekend just for you.



For the record we have never, EVER, EVER hunted any land with fences nor have we ever baited for deer. 

Also at my club I laugh at the guys that go buy all the gimick hunting products. I go out with my rifle, some camo and thats all. I don't need to hunt with any of those methods. 

Oh, I forgot to mention something. I bet you fellas that like to knock down 4 or 5 at a time are the same ones that throw those deer up on the roof racks and parade them all over with blood running all down the side of your truck making the rest of us look like idiot redneck hunters in the eyes of the Hilary Clinton lovers that dont want us to have the right to hunt in the 1st place!


----------



## buckeroo (Nov 10, 2007)

brkbowma said:


> I agree 100%.



Oh, by the way. Thanks brother! It looks like we are the only two on here. HA!


----------



## polaris30144 (Nov 10, 2007)

This smells like Tweak !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 10, 2007)

polaris30144 said:


> This smells like Tweak !!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah I was thinking the same thing.  Something is a little tweaky...WHY DO GA HUNTERS DISLIKE FL HUNTERS??


----------



## DaGris (Nov 10, 2007)

Shoot what you want to shoot....I dont care......just eat what you shoot...........I knew a guy a few years ago that didnt eat deer....Now that I dont agree with....we do let alot of small ones walk..let a small 8 and a 4 walk last sunday....but if one of us shoot a small buck,...nothing is said...........


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 10, 2007)

polaris30144 said:


> This smells like Tweak !!!!!!!!!!!



That's exactly what I was thinking too.....

Welcome back Tweaked....


----------



## Dutch (Nov 10, 2007)

fatboy84 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking too.....
> 
> Welcome back Tweaked....




Yep, or either cgreenway that started this same mess last year.


----------



## potsticker (Nov 10, 2007)

Everyone is right and nobody is wrong. Each to his own. Some people dont to get to hunt a lot and a trophy is a deer of any size. For me, if is not a great deer for my region, i let it walk. You can do the brown and down all you like, just not the property we hunt!


----------



## WTM45 (Nov 10, 2007)

Best piece of hunting equipment I have purchased is an electric meat grinder.

Second best piece of hunting equipment I have purchased is a chest freezer.

Bet you know where I stand...........

IMO, QDM or trophy management is pretty much a waste of time in a state that gives out more than ten deer tags PER HUNTER.

Selection becomes a little more important when you only get one or two tags per season.  A trophy is a deer that uses up all the freezer paper you can find in town.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Nov 10, 2007)

For many it has nothing to do with the Hunt, but the Kill.  I see some rave on about the meat, but the meat has little to do with it, they got three or four already in the freezer
and enough meat to last a good long time, but they still shoot em.  Yea, it's legal due to our high limit which is crazy.  Some will shoot em as long as they walk by.  I saw one posting about killing two in one sitting that turned out to be samll Bucks when they thought they were Does.  That makes any other Buck taken Illegal for this season, whether another small one or a 150 class Buck.  And it also makes one that was not too sure of his/her target or he would have known what he was shooting to start with.  Saw brown and BOOM BOOM.

I wish some of these hunters could go out of state and hunt some of these places with a limit of one Buck a year,
period, regardless of size, and only one or two Does after that.  Look over their deer herd and the quality of deer they have.  For example, Ohios season runs from Oct to
Feb 3rd, allowed ONLY ONE Buck and Does permits have to be purchased, one to two, depending on the region hunting.  You can sit all day long and see deer all day long, many of them Bucks that around here would be a trophy to many but inferior up there.  They are legal, but when you only get one buck, many let em walk to take one that really means something.  As long as GA has this crazy limit
and lets em shoot anything they want, GA will never be
a top hunting area.


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Nov 10, 2007)

Buckeroo, I agree with you but you're wasting breathe trying to convince these guys you're right. Just accept the fact that they will shoot whatever they want anytime they see fit. Eventually, all public land will be private, Florida hunters will have all the leases and those of us low down management hunters will own the rest and we won't have to worry about anything else.


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh.... And to the guys who say they kill deer to feed their families like deerslayer2. Go buy hamburger!!! The avg deer produces 40lbs of meat and the avg cost to process a deer is $62 (Based off polling 8 processors in surrounding counties). That means it cost you on avg. $1.55/lb. Plus the cost of gas to get to and from the woods, The shells you buy, the deer scent you buy, the clothes you buy, the scent killer detergent you buy, etc..... That is a money saving tip for you.
Oh,...Mossyoak, your full of mud I process my own deer. 

Really o' great know it alls of the world. Subtract the cost of processing and you'll still pay over $2/lb for deer. It's like Duck hunting. Anyone who hunts ducks for the meat has got more money than sense. 

We all hunt for the same reason and that is enjoyment of the outdoors. Stop inputting your lame excuses for shooting everything. You do your thing, I'll do mine and everyone will be happy.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 10, 2007)

Mossyoak77 said:


> Buckeroo, I agree with you but you're wasting breathe trying to convince these guys you're right. Just accept the fact that they will shoot whatever they want anytime they see fit. Eventually, all public land will be private, Florida hunters will have all the leases and those of us low down management hunters will own the rest and we won't have to worry about anything else.



Whatever

You "QDMA" types are the biggest bunch of whiners and crybabies. You put down us regular hunters, but in fact its people like y'all that give hunting a bad rep. 

The main difference between us is that if we regular hunters do not practice QDMA the way y'all want us to than we are "idiot redneck hunters, pigs, etc." While I don't care how you or anybody else hunts, I do care when y'all start the mud slinging name calling, since you are basically putting my family down for the way we have hunted for years.  

Just like a politician, y'all can't leave well enough alone. Always wanting to change hunting to suit your views and needs, to heck with everbody else. You make me sick, if this is your vision of the future of hunting, I hope that if it ever  turns out that way that hunting will be banned.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 10, 2007)

I saw more deer during the " brown it's down " days than i do now.. They seemed just as healthy then as they are now...  I have matured in my hunting these days and shoot more mature bucks.  But i'm not buying in one bit to this qdm.  I hunt in a qdm county and all i have seen is increase in price and decrease in numbers of deer. If hunters are within the law, then i say more power to them in whatever size their trophy is..


----------



## reylamb (Nov 10, 2007)

buckeroo said:


> To each his own. I clearly made this known that this is my opinion.



In light of your most recent comments, care to retract this one?  Talk about Hillary, say one thing and then another.........

As for laughing at guys in your club that are brown and down, some get a good snicker at folks toting rifles to kill deer.......of course those of us that do could care less if anyone totes a rifle, provided it is legal during that season.


----------



## redlevel (Nov 10, 2007)

Larry Rooks said:


> I wish some of these hunters could go out of state and hunt some of these places with a limit of one Buck a year,
> period, regardless of size, and only one or two Does after that.
> 
> 
> ...



A lot of us hunted in Georgia when that was the case (one buck per year).  It was fine with me when it was like that.  I think the season ran from Nov. 1 to Nov. 15, or something like that.  Didn't really interfere with anything important, like quail season.  That was before we had a herd of over 1.2 million deer so we could satisfy those drug-store hunters who consider a hunt where you don't see 20-30 deer a failed hunt.  Those drug-store cowboys now call themselves trophy hunters, deer managers, or some such other ridiculous names, and feel all superior and look down their noses at those who hunt for fun or meat as opposed to those who make a competition of it.  I always thought a "trophy" was something you won at a basketball tournament.

Larry, with your attitude, since GA is such a poor place to hunt, why do you even bother?

Mossy, Buckeroo, Larry, brkbowma, y'all all go on down to the drugstore now, sit around 'till time to get in the stand, and tell each other how superior y'all are to all them ole boys out there stacking them peanut eaters up like firewood.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Nov 10, 2007)

redlevel
I think you are looking at it all wrong.  I did not say anything about hunting in GA being bad, just that it is not
like in some other states that don't have this stupid limit of 12 deer.  You want to leave it up to the insurance companies, go ahead and do it, then in a few years when you MIGHT see one deer a week, your fault, not ours.  There is a lot of ****** being slung around, I agree.  My argument is for the benefit of the deer herd, not any
certain individual.  You want to kill 12, go do it, just don't complain when you got no deer to hunt in the future.
I take a couple of Does for the freezer, no need in shooting
a bunch of little Bucks for that purpose unless you just enjoy the fact that you killed a bunch of em.  It is more to hunting than a lot on here reflect.  See it kill it ain't the way to be.  You take the number of hunters in GA and add 12
dead deer to that and you want be long in not being able to enjoy the sport.  You mentioned something about crybabies and all that drug store hunter ******.  Sounds like to me it's reversed if you're not allowed to shoot a whole
truck load of deer just for the sake of killing  All I'm saying is that the herd needs to be looked after, not you or any other individual that wants to be able to shoot until
they just can't see any more deer, and that is where it's headed if that attidude keeps up.

Jusr for reference, something you don't see in GA, and probably want ever unless it is in a pinned area.  Last week, one hunter in our group let somewhere between
8 and 10 120 to 130 class Bucks walk, and then killed a
150 class 9 point, worth the wait if ya ask me.  Out of 6 hunters, there were probably 50 Bucks seen in 7 days of hunting (and some did not hunt every day) and two were taken.  The 150 class nine point mentioned and a 176 5/8 inch monster 11 point.  Yep, they got a one Buck limit and they also got these kind of Bucks out the ying yang.  Ohio and some other states have a long season, archery only except for a one week gun season, much lower limits and they have a great and healthy deer herd.  And just before
I left going on this trip, I got my big 8 point that weighed out at 275 lbs (GA Deer) after letting a bunch of small
Bucks walk.  Worth it to me, but if you'd rather shoot a yearling spike, go ahead.  Many would take some nice Bucks if they were not so trigger happy and shoot the first thing that showed up  I support a better deer herd
that is all it is to it


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 10, 2007)

buckeroo said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention something. I *bet *you fellas that like to knock down 4 or 5 at a time are the same ones that throw those deer up on the roof racks and parade them all over with blood running all down the side of your truck making the rest of us look like idiot redneck hunters in the eyes of the Hilary Clinton lovers that dont want us to have the right to hunt in the 1st place!



I really do not like stereotyping or profiling! Buckeroo, again, I strongly believe that you are pointing out the negative habits of a very small minority and trying to transfer their habits to the larger majority/Woodyites.
Like I ask my readers when they tell me that there's this hot story that i need to report--without investigating and getting all the facts--especially if it's negative, "Where's the evidence?" 

Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 10, 2007)

buckeroo said:


> Also at my club I laugh at the guys that go buy all the gimick hunting products. I go out with my rifle, some camo and thats all. I don't need to hunt with any of those methods.



Good for you, buckeroo! I know the companies that make all those hunting products are thankful that you are not a majority! I know of a young man who wears blue jeans, t-shirt, and orange, and brings one home every time. That works for him, too.But I wouldn't publicly be laughing at the other fellas for doing what they choose to do. That's not good Karma, in my opinion.

Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 10, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> dear lord



UhOh...


----------



## Dutch (Nov 10, 2007)

Larry Rooks said:


> redlevel
> I think you are looking at it all wrong.  I did not say anything about hunting in GA being bad, just that it is not
> like in some other states that don't have this stupid limit of 12 deer.  You want to leave it up to the insurance companies, go ahead and do it, then in a few years when you MIGHT see one deer a week, your fault, not ours.  There is a lot of ****** being slung around, I agree.  My argument is for the benefit of the deer herd, not any
> certain individual.  You want to kill 12, go do it, just don't complain when you got no deer to hunt in the future.
> ...




Your points might be valid if every hunter killed the limit of 12 deer every season, but a very small percentage will limit out every year, last year 61% of hunters did not kill a deer...gotta hard to cry about deer herd decimation when over half of the hunters are not even killing ONE deer, must less the limit.
 I kill between 3-5 deer a season, and according to the article in GON this year most hunters don't even kill that many deer.

Percent Success For Bucks 2005-06
Number in parenthesis is the comparative percentage from 2004-05 season.
61.0% of hunters killed 0 bucks. (65.6)
27.9% of hunters killed 1 buck. (23.3)
10.2% of hunters killed 2 bucks. (9.5)
1.1% of hunters killed 3+ bucks* (1.5)
(*Can be done legally using bonus tags at WMA and/or NWR hunts).


Success Rate For Does, 2004-05
61.6% of hunters killed 0
19.4 % of hunters killed 1
9.2 % of hunters killed 2
4.2 % of hunters killed 3
2.5 % of hunters killed 4
1.1 % of hunters killed 5
0.8 % of hunters killed 6
0.4 % of hunters killed 7
0.7% of hunters killed 8 or more
(0.7 hunters is approximately 16,686 hunters.)


Overall Deer Hunter Success Summary
Last year, more than 42 percent of Georgia hunters — or 100,120 hunters — did not kill a deer. The highest percentage of successful hunters were the 22.1 percent, or approximately 52,682 hunters, who killed one deer. The state’s numbers below deflate the arguement that liberal bag limits will wipe out the deer herd. Most hunters kill only what they can use, or may not have the time to spend afield to kill additional deer.
44.2% of hunters killed 0
22.1% of hunters killed 1
16.3% of hunters killed 2
7.4% of hunters killed 3
4.2% of hunters killed 4
2.2% of hunters killed 5
1.1% of hunters killed 6
0.6% of hunters killed 7
1.8% of hunters killed 8 or more  

* published in the October 2006 issue of GON 

But just like crooked politicians you QDMA pushers will spin the facts to get hunting the way YOU BELIEVE IT SHOULD BE.


----------



## Otis (Nov 10, 2007)

Whatever happened to just enjoying the hunt? Fishing is the same with all the hype over catch and release. Just do what you do, as long as its legal and as long as you can live with yourself. I am not reading anymore threads on here like this, I came here to learn, so are you going to laugh at this 35 year old man for shooting a spike? Then maybe I should laugh at you for not being a soldier? To each thier own. I am off to read a more productive thread, maybe something on the rut.


----------



## siberian1 (Nov 10, 2007)

Dont worry about the small bucks. These trigger happy fools can only kill one per season! And in some counties its quality buck only!


----------



## jason8047 (Nov 10, 2007)

Larry Rooks said:


> For many it has nothing to do with the Hunt, but the Kill.  I see some rave on about the meat, but the meat has little to do with it, they got three or four already in the freezer
> and enough meat to last a good long time, but they still shoot em.  Yea, it's legal due to our high limit which is crazy.  Some will shoot em as long as they walk by. I saw one posting about killing two in one sitting that turned out to be samll Bucks when they thought they were Does.  That makes any other Buck taken Illegal for this season, whether another small one or a 150 class Buck.  And it also makes one that was not too sure of his/her target or he would have known what he was shooting to start with.  Saw brown and BOOM BOOM.
> 
> 
> ...


Ohio Regs have changed as well, you can now harvest up to 7 deer by Nov 25 with archery gear, but still only one buck.  Also Ohio doesnt make you tag a deer as antlered unless it has at least 3 inches of antler showing.  Zones do still vary and you can kill that many all over the state but if you hunt you can legally take that many now.


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 10, 2007)

Kill them all. Just do not waste it. What I would like to know is how you serve up those antlers for table fare ? Do you cook them like crab legs and break them open and then dig the marrow out? 
I usually take 3 or 4 deer a year if I am lucky. It does not matter to me if it is a spike or a 10 point. I process them the same way. I do not get to hunt as much as I would like but when I do at the end of the day If I go home without a deer I have still had a great hunt. I enjoy the solititude of being with nature. It is a very stress free enviroment where I can let my body and soul take a break. Should a deer come by guess what, If I do not miss then the work begains. would I like to kill a big monster buck, sure I would. But I will also put meat in the freezer if it walks by.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 10, 2007)

WildBuck said:


> ...I do not get to hunt as much as I would like but when I do at the end of the day If I go home without a deer I have still had a great hunt. I enjoy the solititude of being with nature. It is a very stress free enviroment where I can let my body and soul take a break. ... But I will also put meat in the freezer if it walks by.





Sue


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey Dutch, I'll spin it for you; those stats you posted shows one thing for sure, that 82.6% of hunters are not trigger happy
Which means we have the majority, which means when the next election roles around and there is a legislative referendum on the ballot to decrease the harvest limits on does then we should win. Like ol' Murdock use to say," I love it when a plan comes together".


----------



## Dutch (Nov 10, 2007)

Mossyoak77 said:


> Hey Dutch, I'll spin it for you; those stats you posted shows one thing for sure, that 82.6% of hunters are not trigger happy
> Which means we have the majority, which means when the next election roles around and there is a legislative referendum on the ballot to decrease the harvest limits on does then we should win. Like ol' Murdock use to say," I love it when a plan comes together".



Just remember that legislative referendums are a double edged sword.  And like was pointed out in another thread hunters are a Minority in this state.

And how do you get being trigger happy killing 5 deer a year?


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Nov 10, 2007)

Not when your Gov. is one....


----------



## Dutch (Nov 10, 2007)

Mossyoak77 said:


> Not when your Gov. is one....




Sonny is to big of a crook to worry about hunters. He sure stepped up to the plate for us hunters on the Oaky Woods issue.


----------



## gordoshawt (Nov 10, 2007)

slowrollin said:


> Whatever happened to just enjoying the hunt?



Exactly. We alraedy have so many rules to follow. Before you know the same crew who officiated the UGA/AU game tonight will be out in the woods after us.

Do what you enjoy; enjoy what you do, and mind your own.


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Nov 11, 2007)

Dutch, I didn't get the scoop on the Oaky Woods issue, give me a brief on it.


----------



## deerslayer2 (Nov 11, 2007)

i harvested 2 does last night at 445got home dressed um out put them inside tenders to cooking wow the best meal.


oh by the was they scored 500 on my b&c scale\ betty crocker


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Nov 11, 2007)

Don't waste em Deer Slayer.


----------



## deerslayer2 (Nov 11, 2007)

never man i give the one to toridak i already have enough processing fees for this week 3 deer adds up quick but thats ok ill get me a couple more for the freezer next week and i have 3 people that cant hunt that wants one so i would never waist any


----------



## LJay (Nov 11, 2007)

buckeroo said:


> I am not trying to bust anyone's chops or call anyone out, but I notice this a good bit with a bunch of hunters.
> 
> What is the purpose of shooting small bucks and shooting 3 or 4 deer in one sitting and then bragging about it "being brown and down" or "deer slayer"? I can understand if a new hunter or even a young kid kills something small, but I don't understand the purpose of shooting bucks that are dinky if you are an experienced, mature hunter.I might add that it bothers me to see young kids nailing multiple deer in one sitting. It seems that is teaching them not to think about the beauty of the elusive animals we all love to hunt. I am not trying to disrespect what some folks call a trophy or anyone's hunting practices, but you see where I am going. I mean do some people collect the little racks? Also there's the food argument, but seems to me if you just want the meat you would shoot a doe.
> 
> ...


Why do you kill "Trophy " deer???


----------



## burkecountydeer (Nov 11, 2007)

I am on both of yalls side here , I let spikes and little bucks walk but if I see one and want to shoot it for the meat I will and wont feel bad about it.


----------



## Dub (Nov 11, 2007)

buckeroo said:


> I knew I was stirring up a hornets nest, but ya know, just as it is legal to sit down and shoot 10 does and 2 bucks in one sitting, it is legal to share my view here.
> 
> Maybe its just the fact that every person I have ever met that was the, knock everything brown down type turned out to be wasteful, unappreciative pigs. I know that everyone isnt that way, but as bad as I hate to say most have been.
> 
> I really don't care if some of yall don't like my pov because clearly I dont like most of yours when it comes to the topic at hand!



My suggestion is to get together with like minded hunters and develop your land and manage your herd the way you want to.

It's gonna be impossible to ever get everyone to see the same way as you do.

Some guys are hunting sandy scrub oak and pine land with minimal food sources and not the financial resources to really improve it.....their "trophy" may be any deer seen.  You can't begrudge them for taking it.  I've been there...it was tough.

As hunters, I feel we need to set aside some of our bickering and embrace our shared love of hunting.  There are too many groups out there that take our infighting and turn it against us all.

I'm not really in to dog drives.....but guess what, I'll defend my buddies who like it to the nth degree.  I also don't believe crossbows offer the all the same challenges that bows do....but guess what....I'll slap a crossbow using hunter on the back and congradulate him on his kill.  

A big part of hunting for me happens to be letting deer walk and waiting....being patient on a good mature one.  It's not about ticking off great numbers of kills.  I don't look down on guys that do, as long as they do so in a fair and ethical manner following the rules of their club / WMA / etc.  I've been through stages where I enjoyed hammering whatever was available....but my goals changed.  That's one of the things that makes it truly liberating....you should be able to step into the woods and get away from stress and bullcrap....not step into it.


We really do need to come together as hunters and outdoorsmen before we lose the liberties that we so love.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 11, 2007)

Mossyoak77 said:


> Dutch, I didn't get the scoop on the Oaky Woods issue, give me a brief on it.



Oaky Woods WMA (18,000+ acres) was put for sale by the Weyerhauser Corp in 2005. The State could have bought this land for around 25 million. Sonny balked and a Consortium of Houston County land developers bought the land. Sonny had land that was next to this property that DOUBLED in value after this happened. 

The land devolpers have offered to sell Oaky Woods to the State, but at 8x what they paid for it. At this time the land is still a WMA, but for how long is anybody guess, since it will be devolped into a large housing/shopping area.

*readers digest condensed version


----------



## Larry Rooks (Nov 11, 2007)

Jason
Ohio regs for 2007, and I have the book in my hand.  Zone 1, one Buck and one Doe only, Zone 2, one Buck and two Does only.  Zone 3, one Buck and three Does and ea Doe tag is an additional $24.00 (OS) and like 14.00 for locals.
So at most, a hunter can take four Deer in Ohio, depending on the reqion he/she is hunting.  In no part of the state can more than one Buck be taken.  A ride to town in the 
evenings and you see anywhere from 25-50 deer feeding
in small field beside the road.  Come back to camp another direction and see that many more.  And you see a lot of that in mid day too if the weather is cool.  Every year I hunt there I average seeing more Bucks than Does.  So do each of the other 6 members of the lease.

I am not complaining about hunting in GA, I just do not support the high limits that insurance companies have helped push on us.  It would not make a bit of difference if GA had the same regs as Ohio, you'd still have some of these hunters killing high numbers and killing more Bucks than the law allows.  A limit is just a number, a figure of speech and we have many that see it as just that and pay
no attention to it.  These are the poachers and slobs and we'll have em from now on.  Reckon every state has some
of these type killers because you sure cannot regard them as hunters

I enjoy hunting in Ga and spend a lot of time doing it, I take what I need and nothing more.  And I will never support these high limits.  If you take a poll on this board and hunters answer honestly, I think you will find a good many that have seen less deer since the limits were increased.  And as far as GON survey, it is like the States
estimate in the # of deer killed each year, it is all guess work and no more


----------



## siberian1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey deerslayer, You say you killed  two does. I call them  one doe and this years fawn! Nice shooting tex. You sure the small one wasnt a button buck!


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Nov 11, 2007)

Dutch, you know why it happened the way it did. Now a days, it's all about the Benjamins. From our point of view it seems like a shady deal, but put yourself in Sonny's shoes. If you knew your land value would double if someone wanted to move next door would you sell out and leave? Don't knock a man for wanting to better his life. From the little bit I read on archives, it was shot down before It got to Sonny. 

Dutch, this is something we all will agree on. Tomorrow I have to give a speach to a political Science class on being proactive in Government. My speach will be to incourage young adults to vote, and stand up for what they feel is right. We vote them in and we can vote them out sort of approach. They(Politicians) work for you, I and everyone.

I Started this petetion because I felt like something was wrong and I wanted to make a change. If more citizens like myself would stand up and fight back then the Gov't would not run all over us. Everyone wants to complain but not do anything about it. They are all mouth. Just like those of you fighting back about changing harvest limits. Has any of you wrote your Rep. about changing something you thought needed changing? Probably No! If this petetion makes it to the ballot then gov't did what it should have done. Listened to the people that put them where they are.

Let's all join together and be more proactive. If the sorry ********* doesn't listen to us then vote him/her out and put someone else in. Sooner or later they'll get the message.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 11, 2007)

I vote in every election, I EARNED that right by my sweat and blood  serving this great country of ours.

I will not sign your petiton, because I do not agree with it nor with the direction that hunting is going. I liked it better when the limit was 5, I also liked the December break we use to have in the Northern Zone.

I will agree that the limit is to high, but I disagree with antler restrictions, QDMA, etc. I have a bad taste in my mouth from several incidents with some people trying to push QDMA on me and my family and land that we owned. Since then I view people pushing QDMA/Trophy management with a jaded eye, and don't have much use for them.

So if your petition/referendum does make it to ballot, I will vote against it as is my  right, and if it passes than I will manage my family land as I see fit.


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Nov 11, 2007)

Dutch said:


> I EARNED that right by my sweat and blood  serving this great country of ours.
> 
> As do I Dutch, 11 years now and counting. 9 more to go and I'll call it a day.


----------



## dixie (Nov 11, 2007)

Dutch said:


> I vote in every election, I EARNED that right by my sweat and blood  serving this great country of ours.
> 
> I will not sign your petiton, because I do not agree with it nor with the direction that hunting is going. I liked it better when the limit was 5, I also liked the December break we use to have in the Northern Zone.
> 
> ...



and it'll be this way as long as people continue to confuse QDM with trophy managment


----------



## redlevel (Nov 11, 2007)

Mossyoak77 said:


> Tomorrow I have to give a speach to a political Science class on being proactive in Government. My speach will be to incourage young adults to vote, and stand up for what they feel is right. We vote them in and we can vote them out sort of approach. They(Politicians) work for you, I and everyone.



Please get someone to give you a little help on grammar and usage before you make this "speach".  If you use any written handouts please use a spell checker and get someone to check your grammar.  

My students would probably stop listening immediately if someone asked "Has any of you wrote your Rep. . . .?"

I applaud anyone who wants to "incourage" youth to get actively involved in government.


----------



## mauk trapper (Nov 11, 2007)

Buckaroo I'm with you but there will always be many different views on this very touchy subject. Funny thing is that alot of these gunslingers killing young deer are the same folks asking why they don't ever kill a big deer and saying their due for one.


----------



## Son (Nov 11, 2007)

I personally elect to hunt the best and biggest of the bucks available on our property. But I don't stress that on the other members because.
Some don't get to hunt much, too little vacation, too far to drive, high gas prices etc..

And because there's neighbors around us who shoot everything they see, some even brag about the numbers they take.

And because a couple years ago, had a fellow bragging about one farm taking over 130 deer in one summer to keep em off the crops. Wonder is they had a permit? Anyway the farm is only a couple miles west of us. I first doubted the report/scuttlebutt until our deer trails dried up. 
That's right, we once had deer trails slicker than a beaver slide. Now we don't see any such trails. And where the old trails used to be, deer still use em, but not enough deer to keep the dirt or weeds down.
If the rules get too many, if the hunting get to where it's not fun, and/or I get too frail to go, I'll quit. And continue hunting in my mind with all the memories I've made over the last years, (56 so far)


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Nov 11, 2007)

my concern here is not grammer or spell check, but i appreciate yours. Try holding a 6 week old Colicy baby and see how correct your grammer or spelling is.


----------



## wickedjester (Nov 11, 2007)

buckeroo,
I can see your point of view and respect your opinion.

Given that I dont care if I shoot a deer ever again.I like for my kids and nephews to shoot and harvest meat,trophy or whatever is legal at the time.

My 9 year old shot one today,its a yearling and you can bash away,but its a trophy in his eyes because he has put in his time,learned gun safety and ethics,and shot placement.

To each his own and that young doe is going to taste mighty fine next week when I get it back from JJ'S.

Chris


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Nov 11, 2007)

i need a cure


----------



## larpyn (Nov 11, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> dear lord



"deer lord " would be more appropriate.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Nov 11, 2007)

buckeroo said:


> I am not trying to bust anyone's chops or call anyone out, but I notice this a good bit with a bunch of hunters.
> 
> What is the purpose of shooting small bucks and shooting 3 or 4 deer in one sitting and then bragging about it "being brown and down" or "deer slayer"? I can understand if a new hunter or even a young kid kills something small, but I don't understand the purpose of shooting bucks that are dinky if you are an experienced, mature hunter.I might add that it bothers me to see young kids nailing multiple deer in one sitting. It seems that is teaching them not to think about the beauty of the elusive animals we all love to hunt. I am not trying to disrespect what some folks call a trophy or anyone's hunting practices, but you see where I am going. I mean do some people collect the little racks? Also there's the food argument, but seems to me if you just want the meat you would shoot a doe.
> 
> ...




if smaller antlers dont get u excited anymore thats your problem..nobody cares that u have endless b&c's on the wall, nobody cares if you could fill your bag limit in one sitting if you wanted to. i feel sorry for the folks that cant enjoy the beautiful hobby of hunting unless the  hunt ends in killing a monster that day. people need to quit acting like its always got to be a competition..thats all people like you are trying to do in my eyes. people should do what they want that makes them happy in the deer woods..if that means shooting a legal spike or forkhorn...then by gosh do it..and just quit with these garbage threads trying to make happy hunters feel like they are doing wrong...i think im going to start some corny thread titledsomething like "whos sick of pat me on the back i shoot nothing but huge deer, you'll never be as good as me, why didnt you let that deer walk threads??"


----------



## bonaire11 (Nov 12, 2007)

Dutch,
I appreciate your service, but voting is not a right. Check the Constitution.


----------



## deerslayer2 (Nov 12, 2007)

siberian1 said:


> Hey deerslayer, You say you killed  two does. I call them  one doe and this years fawn! Nice shooting tex. You sure the small one wasnt a button buck!


the 2 was a buck and button the second 2 was both females and you are correct 1 was mom and other was yearlin could have taken 1 or 2 more in less than 10 minutes after them 2 but that might have been unethical.defintly more work then i wanted to do so ill go after more today


----------



## Dutch (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE=bonaire11;1585183]Dutch,
I appreciate your service, but voting is not a right. Check the Constitution.[/QUOTE]


You Fail.


Amendment 14 - Citizenship Rights....1868

Section 2

2. Representatives shall be apportioned among the several States according to their respective numbers, counting the whole number of persons in each State, excluding Indians not taxed. But when the *right to vote at any election* for the choice of electors for President and Vice-President of the United States, Representatives in Congress, the Executive and Judicial officers of a State, or the members of the Legislature thereof, is denied to any of the male inhabitants of such State, being twenty-one years of age, and citizens of the United States, or in any way abridged, except for participation in rebellion, or other crime, the basis of representation therein shall be reduced in the proportion which the number of such male citizens shall bear to the whole number of male citizens twenty-one years of age in such State.











Amendment 26 - Voting Age Set to 18 Years...1968


1. The *RIGHT[ *of citizens of the United States, who are eighteen years of age or older, to *vote* shall not be denied or abridged by the United States or by any State on account of age.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 12, 2007)

bonaire11 said:


> Dutch,
> I appreciate your service, but voting is not a right. Check the Constitution.



It's also one of the rights that convicted felons can lose for a time.
Sue


----------



## GAcarver (Nov 12, 2007)

What do you care what we kill?  We do not hunt your property so all the small bucks should be safe on your land. You have the right to manage your land the way you please and if other people were hunting that land then you can camplain about the small bucks. Don't complain about area you don't hunt, they don't affect your land.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 12, 2007)

Voting, deer, colicky babies, spell check, constitutional rights, wall hanger deer, what was this thread about??


----------



## bonaire11 (Nov 12, 2007)

Dutch, 
The Constitution was signed in 1787. And not ratified until 1788. It included no right to vote for the people.

The 14th Amendment was ratified in 1868. As we know with prohibition, amendments can be nullified with a 2/3 majority in the legislature. So if you think that gives you the right to vote, it doesn't, it gives you the privilege if you have to think of it that way.

In 2000, the Supreme Court in Bush v. Gore stated that, "The individual citizen has no federal constitutional right to vote."

We have an electoral college here in the US, and when we vote for President, our legislatures vote in our stead. This is why we only have 538 votes for president. These electors can vote any way they choose., but are supposed to represent us in Washington. And in every election, a handful will vote opposite of what their constituency did at the polls as a protest.

BTW, ask residents of D.C. about their right to vote.

I really do appreciate your service to our country, and I don't agree with the way our country as moved away from our Constitution in the past 200 years. The right to vote in this country is used as a ploy by politicians in this country who manipulate the ignorant to gain power. By promising handouts to illegals for example, by granting them the right to vote. This is a strain on the honest working people and it is only getting worse.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 12, 2007)

buckeroo said:


> I can understand if a new hunter or even a young kid kills something small, but I don't understand the purpose of shooting bucks that are dinky if you are an experienced, mature hunter.
> 
> 
> I might add that it bothers me to see young kids nailing multiple deer in one sitting. It seems that is teaching them not to think about the beauty of the elusive animals we all love to hunt.



I agree with the small deer concept, only because I get nothing out of shooting a small buck. But there are those that still get just as thrilled over a 5 point as they did 40 years ago. You cant take that passion away no matter how hard you try. If I still got something out of it, I would bust them down to. 

But when it comes to kids, man you got to do what you got to do to hook them. I spent countless hours in the woods with my son, because of QDM, he had to watch several deer walk, some were border line, but still not able to say for certain it was a legal buck. I allowed to kill slaughter some does a couple of weeks back, it was the break he needed. He killed his first 3 deer that weekend, and I shot one with him. ( you should find the stories here and see the pics in the bragging board ) 

But that was the deciding factor for my son, once he shot that first deer, he has not missed going back to the woods yet. He cant wait to go. Before that, sometimes I would have to convince him that today might be the day.

I try to skin my fish after I get them in the boat, now that I got him hooked, we are going to have fun with it. Then we will work on maturing into some choices for him to make depending on what he wants from hunting.


----------



## dognducks (Nov 12, 2007)

Dutch said:


> I have 4 on the wall now, all but one taken on Public land which is all I hunt.
> 
> Oconee NF where I hunt is Buck only from Opening day till Nov 10th, then its E/S till Dec. 2nd when they have a 3 week break like the old days. Than E/S again from Dec 26 to Jan 1st when season ends.
> 
> ...



you take enough bullets in the woods?


----------



## Chickenjohn42 (Nov 12, 2007)

strutrut247 said:


> you take enough bullets in the woods?


Looks like he did .


----------



## deerslayer2 (Nov 12, 2007)

mauk trapper said:


> Buckaroo I'm with you but there will always be many different views on this very touchy subject. Funny thing is that alot of these gunslingers killing young deer are the same folks asking why they don't ever kill a big deer and saying their due for one.


i got 5 last year and a pretty good 8 pointer and a 7 pointer with 18 inch spead i was happy with that i dont care if i get a huge 1 or not i care if we have food in the freezer


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 12, 2007)

did you read your own title? yes its your opinion but you also asked a question. seems to me you have a problem with the regulations,contact your representatives if you dont like the way other people hunt.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 13, 2007)

strutrut247 said:


> you take enough bullets in the woods?




Whats it any concern of yours? 
Folks need to mind thier own business.


----------



## Joe r (Nov 13, 2007)

deerslayer2 said:


> thats true i shot 2 in 1 sittng yesterday thought both where does they was together i was in a thicket and did not see the horn had i would have let them walk i harvested 5 last year have 4 packs of meat im not doing it just to be killing them im doing it for food we are a family of 5 most of our meals consit of deer. we love it.so yes im 1 of them you called out i was completly legal a mature enough hunter to know horns will not feed my kids so if anyone that it bothers wants to pay my grocery bill every week start sending the checks to tim brock at 5700 oak grove circle cumming ga 30040.and i will let them walk unless they are mountable until then its food on the table iguess your 1 of the more fortunate 1's that dont have to worry about grocery money from week to week and when you hunt are out of meat take the first legal 1


YOUR LIKE ME BIG IN THE BELLY I GUESS WE EAT A LOT OF DEER MEAT (LOL)


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 13, 2007)

Grown men acting like girls....QDM kill quality managed deer-Brown its Down kill whatever you want- i hope when im 40 i have better things to do like just making sure my kids are on the lake and in the woods than sittin on a computer arguing about what other hunters enjoy about their day off


----------



## dognducks (Nov 13, 2007)

Dutch said:


> Whats it any concern of yours?
> Folks need to mind thier own business.



hey hey no need to be a jerk about it. Just making a joke. loser. don't post on here and make it everyones buisness.


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 13, 2007)

buckeroo said:


> I am not trying to bust anyone's chops or call anyone out, but I notice this a good bit with a bunch of hunters.
> 
> What is the purpose of shooting small bucks and shooting 3 or 4 deer in one sitting and then bragging about it "being brown and down" or "deer slayer"? I can understand if a new hunter or even a young kid kills something small, but I don't understand the purpose of shooting bucks that are dinky if you are an experienced, mature hunter.I might add that it bothers me to see young kids nailing multiple deer in one sitting. It seems that is teaching them not to think about the beauty of the elusive animals we all love to hunt. I am not trying to disrespect what some folks call a trophy or anyone's hunting practices, but you see where I am going. I mean do some people collect the little racks? Also there's the food argument, but seems to me if you just want the meat you would shoot a doe.
> 
> ...



Why should you care? The only time you should even care is if someone is coming on to your property and shooting the little deer.


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 13, 2007)

BTW I encouraged my nephew last year to shoot as many as he wanted to, as long as the meat dont waste its ok. because heck between the two of us we could have KILLED 20 deer but we didnt.

Are you hearing my point?


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 13, 2007)

Its not the fact that its legal, its the fact that is it ethical!  I mean if you get enjoyment out of killing a button head or a yearling that just lost her spots, you are just unethical!


----------



## dognducks (Nov 13, 2007)

hicktownboy said:


> Its not the fact that its legal, its the fact that is it ethical!  I mean if you get enjoyment out of killing a button head or a yearling that just lost her spots, you are just unethical!



I don't know if you can say that. I shot a yearling doe with my bow this year. but then agian i do hunt over corn and with a spotlite so i guess i am unethical


----------



## Bruz (Nov 13, 2007)

See my sig line.


----------



## ryano (Nov 13, 2007)

hicktownboy said:


> Its not the fact that its legal, its the fact that is it ethical!  I mean if you get enjoyment out of killing a button head or a yearling that just lost her spots, you are just unethical!


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 13, 2007)

This whole thread is so


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 13, 2007)

hicktownboy said:


> Its not the fact that its legal, its the fact that is it ethical!  I mean if you get enjoyment out of killing a button head or a yearling that just lost her spots, you are just unethical!


there is nothing unethical about killing a young deer.


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 13, 2007)

strutrut247 said:


> I don't know if you can say that. I shot a yearling doe with my bow this year. but then agian i do hunt over corn and with a spotlite so i guess i am unethical



Where is the challenge in that?  I mean wow you outsmarted a 2 to 3 month old deer.  I bet you were happy.  Thats not huntin, its killin!  I think they need to sell HUNTIN Liscense and then make a few counties available for you "its brown, its down" hunters and thats where you have to stay!  I bet yall will kill every deer there within a year, then I would laugh.  They would sell yall KILLIN Liscenses.


----------



## gordoshawt (Nov 13, 2007)

strutrut247 said:


> I don't know if you can say that. I shot a yearling doe with my bow this year. but then agian i do hunt over corn and with a spotlite so i guess i am unethical


 
We on again for this weekend? I'll bring the sixer and the light like the last time. Can you bring your .22 hornet instead of the 7 mag? If these guys only knew how much fun it is killing a spike at night, they would want to tag along.


----------



## redlevel (Nov 13, 2007)

hicktownboy said:


> Its not the fact that its legal, its the fact that is it ethical!  I mean if you get enjoyment out of killing a button head or a yearling that just lost her spots, you are just unethical!





Cut and paste from my response to hicktownboy on the other thread:


I have one neighbor who very ethically shoots the first three or four legal deer he sees, whether they be bucks or slickheads. He usually gives me one to make sausage from. He then paces himself, in an ethical manner of course, as he completes his allowed legal harvest.

Another neighbor very ethically shoots forty or fifty a year on a crop depredation permit. Ethically, the state should hire some professional hunters to thin the herd to about half what it is. Either that or add a $50 surcharge to the cost of a big game license to help pay for crop damage.

Who died and left you in charge of "ethics"? Your idea of "ethics" and mine might differ a little, do you reckon?
________________


----------



## reylamb (Nov 13, 2007)

hicktownboy said:


> Its not the fact that its legal, its the fact that is it ethical!  I mean if you get enjoyment out of killing a button head or a yearling that just lost her spots, you are just unethical!



Ever had veal........cornish hens maybe??????????


----------



## ronmac13 (Nov 13, 2007)

hicktownboy said:


> Its not the fact that its legal, its the fact that is it ethical!  I mean if you get enjoyment out of killing a button head or a yearling that just lost her spots, you are just unethical!



I would like to point out something with this post.

He contradicts himself.

Very clearly with the first line he says it is ethical 
Its not the fact that its legal, its the fact that is it ethical!

Then withthe second line he claims its unethical
I mean if you get enjoyment out of killing a button head or a yearling that just lost her spots, you are just unethical!

Sir you need to make your mind up before you start talking about ethics.  


i cant wait to lay the smack down on a little one now, theyre so much more tender, and alot easier of a drag.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 13, 2007)

hicktownboy said:


> Its not the fact that its legal, its the fact that is it ethical!  I mean if you get enjoyment out of killing a button head or a yearling that just lost her spots, you are just unethical!



Please explain this. Not only that, show where this thought come from, how it originated, who thought it and who put this into action.

More than likely is gonna come right back to your door step, where it should stay.

This is the problem I have when the ethic soap opera comes on. Its always the "my way of doing things" crowd pushing their negative thoughts on everyone else. 

My son already knows at age 9 about the holier than thous in the woods and how critical they are toward others. He knows that is not the way to be. Thats why you will get a pat on the back and high five from him if you show him a deer you killed.

Just for this thread, here is a pic of him with his button head and doe, not only that, a young doe, probably the button heads sister that I shot, all in 1 sitting


----------



## redlevel (Nov 13, 2007)

Spotlite said:


> Please explain this. Not only that, show where this thought come from, how it originated, who thought it and who put this into action.
> 
> More than likely is gonna come right back to your door step, where it should stay.
> 
> ...



That's what I'm talkin' about!!  Old boys stacking them peanut eaters up by the truckload.

Congranulations to you and the young'un.  Y'all get another couple of loads like that.


----------



## dognducks (Nov 13, 2007)

gordoshawt said:


> We on again for this weekend? I'll bring the sixer and the light like the last time. Can you bring your .22 hornet instead of the 7 mag? If these guys only knew how much fun it is killing a spike at night, they would want to tag along.



i got the new .17 cal. much quicker and accurate. and virtually silent. Farmer austin won't know whats going on. get a case this time. I want to shoot atleast four. your right it is an adrenalene rush


----------



## shop foreman (Nov 13, 2007)

hicktownboy said:


> Its not the fact that its legal, its the fact that is it ethical!  I mean if you get enjoyment out of killing a button head or a yearling that just lost her spots, you are just unethical!



WRONG!!! the only ethics involved are the ones that people like you make up and try to push on everyone else LEAVE US ALONE mind your own ************ business, the people in the past that made it even possible for all of us to hunt the whitetail deer were hunters just like the ones you despise. this thread is a waste of space just an excuse for grown men to cry like little school girls and call people names while sitting behind a computer lord knows they won't do it face to face. this is why the general public and hunting community hate trophy hunting because the ones pushing it are just that, pushy, arogrant *************.


----------



## dognducks (Nov 13, 2007)

hicktownboy said:


> Where is the challenge in that?  I mean wow you outsmarted a 2 to 3 month old deer.  I bet you were happy.  Thats not huntin, its killin!  I think they need to sell HUNTIN Liscense and then make a few counties available for you "its brown, its down" hunters and thats where you have to stay!  I bet yall will kill every deer there within a year, then I would laugh.  They would sell yall KILLIN Liscenses.




man i wished they do that. too bad huh. guess i have to kill all of yalls deer. by the way i killed too many in my club last year and got kicked out this year. what a Coinsidence


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 13, 2007)

Die thread!


----------



## capt stan (Nov 13, 2007)

Spotlite said:


> Please explain this. Not only that, show where this thought come from, how it originated, who thought it and who put this into action.
> 
> More than likely is gonna come right back to your door step, where it should stay.
> 
> ...




Yea I got beat up last( at least "they" think so) year for shooting a spike with Sabrina by the "ethic" crowd. Funny thing is if you go and re read last years thread and a few from this year some of the same "ethic"  guys who condemed me congradulated another father who did the same...kid was shook up and dad rolled it for a "successfull hunt"

I think the ones who try to "preach" ethics are the ones who really don't understand them


----------



## dognducks (Nov 13, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Die thread!



NEVER.. i'm going to keep bumping it just to add fuel to the fire. I'll shoot one with spots and get a thrill


----------



## shop foreman (Nov 13, 2007)

strutrut247 said:


> NEVER.. i'm going to keep bumping it just to add fuel to the fire. I'll shoot one with spots and get a thrill



if i see one of those this weekend i wont shoot it ...........nope but i will let jr. take a whack at it and any more we see.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 13, 2007)

let me try again...dear lord


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 13, 2007)

I only get to hunt a handfull of times a year so "if its brown, its in the freezer"


----------



## dognducks (Nov 13, 2007)

MmM. tender backstraps


----------



## ronmac13 (Nov 13, 2007)

strutrut247 said:


> MmM. tender backstraps



whens the bbq?


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ronmac, you stated"Sir you need to make your mind up before you *sart* talking about ethics." Please read again his comment. He asked "Is it ethical" and instead of him putting a question mark, which he should, he put an explanation point. His mind is made up.


----------



## ronmac13 (Nov 13, 2007)

Mossyoak77 said:


> Ronmac, you stated"Sir you need to make your mind up before you *sart* talking about ethics." Please read again his comment. He asked "Is it ethical" and instead of him putting a question mark, which he should, he put an explanation point. His mind is made up.



well without the question mark, it seems more like improperly stated statement. And i would also like to thank you for pointing out my mispelled word.


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Nov 13, 2007)

Shopforeman, don't stereotype, I'll tell you face to face my view on management. However, it will do no good because your mind is made up as is mine so we'll just agree to disagree. Nice buck by the way.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 13, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> let me try again...dear lord



OK JT, heres how it works, after you done called on him a couple of times, tell him what you want, time to go to base 2


----------



## LJay (Nov 13, 2007)

Ok, we have had to edit enough garbage from this thread. As of now, I'm locking it down.


----------

